# House in HD on Fox:



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't really do appointment TV since we are on the go a lot, but this and My Name is Earl keep me in my seat every week. This is the best show on TV right now, IMO. I love my OTA antenna!! Any other House junkies in the room?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I like House! Sometimes, though, it gets old. How many times can they save the guy's life in the last five minutes. Kind of reminds me of the old Star Trek: The Next Generation -- they would always get out of whatever dire circumstances in the last sequence (and everyone lives happily ever after. Well, except for Tasha Yar...) And yeah, I know House is a TV show, but that guy would have been fired long ago for -- all kinds of abuses. 

24 is the best show on TV for me, but I got hooked during the first season.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a Hugh Laurie fan... very interesting fellow and a fairly interesting show. Isn't he from U.K... he has that accent when he's not acting.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

i agree with otto, 24 rocks. but i get so tired of him needing the schematics for a ventilation system for building, whatever, and getting them in ten seconds. i'm expecting him to jump out of my cold-air-return any minute.
oh yeah......EVERYBODY DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The wife and I like House. Yes, the episodes are formulaic, and its unbelievable that this guy could keep a job in any hospital, but its a comedy as much as its a doctor show. Who criticises sit-com plots?

Hugh Laurie's was hilarious as Mr. Palmer in Sense and Sensibility, even though he only had a half dozen lines. His delivery cracked me up. That little role was the main reason we checked out House when it first started, and I'm glad we did.



Sense and Sensibility said:


> Charlotte: Miss Dashwood, if only Mr. Willoughby had gone home to Combe Magna, we could have taken Miss Marianne to see him! For we live but half a mile away.
> 
> Mr. Palmer: Five and a half.
> 
> ...


----------

